# how to unlock keyguard security code on my nokia 2600 classic



## parapala23 (Apr 19, 2010)

hello guys plz... help me. my brother put a wrong password on my keyguard code many times and now my cell phone was block...when i put the correct password it says incorrect code..., every time i turn on my cell phone it will automatically unlock and still it says incorrect code.... plz.. guys hep me...

my cellphone is n2600 classic...

i try to unlock using imei but still not working...


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Forum rules prohibit assistance with breaching security measures such as password help. We cannot offer support on this issue and this thread will be closed.


----------

